# Columbia Tools?



## vhcconstruction (Nov 11, 2008)

I am looking to get into automated tools. Hands are shot looking for a better and faster way. What is the word on Columbia tools? Tapetech comes up allot. Just lloking for some help.


----------



## jim (Sep 21, 2008)

vhcconstruction said:


> I am looking to get into automated tools. Hands are shot looking for a better and faster way. What is the word on Columbia tools? Tapetech comes up allot. Just lloking for some help.


 just drive over to al's taping tools in plymouth mn. he will set you up


----------



## ThatDrywallGuy (Oct 30, 2008)

Big thumbs up for Columbia:thumbsup:

Chris


----------



## 1wallboardsman (Feb 20, 2008)

vhcconstruction said:


> I am looking to get into automated tools. Hands are shot looking for a better and faster way. What is the word on Columbia tools? Tapetech comes up allot. Just lloking for some help.


Columbia is started on the re-design kick in pursuit of selling with the new and improved angle. 95% of the changes in taping tools from the original designs of Ames have been negative for their effect on workability.

This will probably continue since the executives that run taping tool companies know diddly squat about you or your trade. Columbia in particular prefers dealers that know little about taping tools and/or how to use them most effectively.

jdl


----------



## vhcconstruction (Nov 11, 2008)

went to Al's and they set me up with a set.


----------



## ThatDrywallGuy (Oct 30, 2008)

1wallboardsman said:


> Columbia in particular prefers dealers that know little about taping tools and/or how to use them most effectively.
> 
> jdl


 
they could have fooled me, 
great, solid running tools.


----------



## Muddauber (Jan 26, 2008)

I bought a full set of Columbia tools 5 years ago. Great running tools & very little maintanance.


----------



## S&SDRYWALL (Oct 21, 2008)

We run Columbia tools, I have a few tapetech bazookas but there backup.


----------



## taper71 (Dec 9, 2007)

3 years on my Columbia set and very little routine maintenance.


----------



## 1wallboardsman (Feb 20, 2008)

taper71 said:


> 3 years on my Columbia set and very little routine maintenance.


More proof that they are all the same except for dumb design changes.

Any of them will last for 20 years too, if you don't launch them into the truck from the 4th floor window.

jdl


----------



## amestaper (Sep 3, 2008)

I've always used Tapetech or Premier. Borrowed a Drywall Master once. Tapetech was definitely the best in my humble opinion but I reckon spare parts are a problem for the latter two I mentioned in the UK.

You really are spoiled for choice in North America.

Interesting post as I've never used Columbia (or Northstar) and will bear these comments in mind next time I dig deep in my pockets for a new toolkit.

Keep the praise and critisism coming folks.


----------



## joepro0000 (Jun 14, 2008)

I own the 10' and 12' box with the pump. Greatest boxes every used. They get the job done with no problem. Had them for over 3 years now, like everyone said, little maintenance. :thumbup:


----------



## Apple24 (Jul 17, 2008)

Concorde taper rocks, Boxs all the same. Northstar 2.5 and 3.5 corners


----------



## Drywall Tycoon (Mar 1, 2009)

Stan Ames was a genuis. Since his patent expired all the wanna be companies have made good developments in some areas.

I think that I did launch an ames taper off the fourth floor went down and got it and it worked better than the clones. The ames taper used to feed and cut better than any of them.


----------



## Muddauber (Jan 26, 2008)

I used Ames tapers for 20+ years. They are top quality tools, but I never had one that cuts tape as smooth as my Columbia.
I've had the Columbia for 5 years now & the only parts I've replaced is blades & needles. It still has the original cable.:thumbup:


----------



## Drywall Tycoon (Mar 1, 2009)

Thanks for the info Muddauber.
I've bought a few tapemasters. I still use one of them. I think Tapetech bought them out. They worked O.K. But never as well as the old Ames guns.
If I ever buy another taper I will be sure to try the columbia.

Keeping them clean goes a long way. How many times have you been going down the highway and see a pile of taping tools in a pail of water. Bouncing down the road in the back of a truck.


----------



## Muddauber (Jan 26, 2008)

Hey, Watch it buddy.
That was me you passed on the road with 500' of tape flying in the wind.:w00t:


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

I think we've all been there. I know I have with the banjo at least once


----------



## Apple24 (Jul 17, 2008)

Had a concorde tube for 8 years best made. Columbia bought them out and now there better yet, till ya drop it.


----------



## Drywall Tycoon (Mar 1, 2009)

Before I starting using totes. My tailgate fell down. Some hand tools fell out and a roll of tape. The tape hooked on this guys side mirror and he went down the road with a 500' flag.


Muddauber said:


> Hey, Watch it buddy.
> That was me you passed on the road with 500' of tape flying in the wind.:w00t:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

don't by any machines, they take a long time to learn how to use, and cost lots of money. just do everything by hand, just as long as it looks good when your done, is all that matters


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

2buckcanuck said:


> don't by any machines, they take a long time to learn how to use, and cost lots of money. just do everything by hand, just as long as it looks good when your done, is all that matters


:lol: Hahaha! You're an ass. You did that on purpose! :yes:


----------



## gam026 (Aug 14, 2011)

2buckcanuck said:


> don't by any machines, they take a long time to learn how to use, and cost lots of money. just do everything by hand, just as long as it looks good when your done, is all that matters


:notworthy::clap:


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

2buckcanuck said:


> don't by any machines, they take a long time to learn how to use, and cost lots of money. just do everything by hand, just as long as it looks good when your done, is all that matters


2buck is right, any good hand taper can go just as fast as a guy running tools. Every hand finisher I've met tells me so:yes:.


----------



## laforneyjoe (Jun 22, 2012)

*Ar u freaking kidding me!*

Been hand finishing for a while, and kept thinking to my self if I just had boxes I could save ton's of time. Well one day did it, bought marshalltown FB 10'' and regular 12". Let me tell you, nothing compares to the speed of the boxes in comparison of hand finishing. 

Question, If anyone has the new Hardened by Columbia or DM King taper, what do you recommend? Looking to get one.


----------



## Square Foot (Jul 1, 2012)

laforneyjoe said:


> Been hand finishing for a while, and kept thinking to my self if I just had boxes I could save ton's of time. Well one day did it, bought marshalltown FB 10'' and regular 12". Let me tell you, nothing compares to the speed of the boxes in comparison of hand finishing.
> 
> Question, If anyone has the new Hardened by Columbia or DM King taper, what do you recommend? Looking to get one.


I use Tape Tech and Drywall Master KT. Of these two, I would recommend the DM. Columbia might be my next taper.


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

laforneyjoe said:


> Been hand finishing for a while, and kept thinking to my self if I just had boxes I could save ton's of time. Well one day did it, bought marshalltown FB 10'' and regular 12". Let me tell you, nothing compares to the speed of the boxes in comparison of hand finishing.
> 
> Question, If anyone has the new Hardened by Columbia or DM King taper, what do you recommend? Looking to get one.


I've had both id defiantly go for the hardened taper I've run the crap out of it for two years if you ever want to check it out first hand let me know were one an hour and a half apart


----------



## Square Foot (Jul 1, 2012)

sdrdrywall said:


> I've had both id defiantly go for the hardened taper I've run the crap out of it for two years if you ever want to check it out first hand let me know were one an hour and a half apart


Did you have an older version of the DM or newer? What was the deciding factor choosing the WT Columbia?


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

Square Foot said:


> Did you have an older version of the DM or newer? What was the deciding factor choosing the WT Columbia?


Its about four years old just didn't like the feel of it. and no matter how much I ran it always felt stiff even ran the high pressure hose on wheel and had quite a few parts wear out prematurely


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

No matter what taper you use id never be wIth out rick hardmanns 3 point creaser wheel.


----------



## Square Foot (Jul 1, 2012)

sdrdrywall said:


> Its about four years old just didn't like the feel of it. and no matter how much I ran it always felt stiff even ran the high pressure hose on wheel and had quite a few parts wear out prematurely


I appreciate the input.

I purchased my DM used and had to do some repairs to get it where it should be performance wise, but...I found it to be a much better taper than my 10 yr old ( purchased new ) TT. 

Columbia will most likely be my next choice but not sure which version?


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

There not any different mechanically. Pick your color


----------

